# Best way to find a tube leak??



## davecosnowboarder (Apr 25, 2007)

What brand?


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Get a bucket of soapy water and slowly sponge it over the entire tube looking for a small bubble to form. Pay special attention to seams, corners, and the valve. Then once you find it it's time for a repair, and I'm sure there's threads on that already. And that's where the brand comes in, what type of fabric dictates glue and method.


----------



## eprider (Apr 6, 2007)

Use a spray bottle w/ heavy soap solution. spray chamber that is leaking/ getting soft on you. find hole and wipe it down, then mark hole w/ sharpie or even a pencil. clean and prep the surface and then patch it. don't rush the curing of the glue unless you have to. but if you logon to your boat manufarure you can usually get the info on material type and instructions on how to do this. If still unsure contact a friend and have them help you. Good luck


----------



## Tripp (May 22, 2005)

They are DRE tubes. Sorry forgot that in the first post.


----------



## mountainsurf123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Roll it in flower and look for the wet spot. Oh sorry wrong message board.


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe start w/the valves; top off tight, and spray a generous amount of 303 in the valve first and look for bubbles and listen. Use soapy h20 around the valve. If it's the inter_ior of the valve and you have the right tool, deflate and disassemble, then clean and replace. I recently did this with a Leafield valve on my Avon and it's holding tight again. Otherwise continue as others have suggested. NRS and Hyside both have good beta on repair._


----------

